# What weeks can I reserve at Dikhololo?



## philemer (Feb 3, 2015)

I tried recently to reserve a week for 2016 (#1, 52 or 53) and was told these were "holiday weeks" and I was not allowed to reserve/book them. Does anyone know which other weeks I can't reserve?

I haven't looked at my contract yet (on vacation) so not sure if this is the correct info.

RCI gives 27 TPU for these weeks but not a lot for the other weeks. Anyone found another week that gets you 27 TPU? 

Is there a better contact than Azille?

TIA

[Edit: I just posted the school calendars for 2015 & 2016. My "flexi" week doesn't allow me to reserve a week that has any holiday days in it, according to Azille.]


----------



## gvic (Feb 8, 2015)

When they request payment in February/March.... ask them you want to buy a "Red Week".... this should give you your "highest" TPU.


----------



## philemer (Feb 8, 2015)

gvic said:


> When they request payment in February/March.... ask them you want to buy a "Red Week".... this should give you your "highest" TPU.



Nope, not how it works. They sent me a "color" chart with all the weeks indicated. Looked on RCI and found the Red weeks that get the highest TPU (not very many after you leave out the High/Holiday weeks). The best I can get is 23 TPU. Some of the Red weeks give a lot less TPU (i.e. not all Red weeks are created equal). Maybe I'll deposit it with Trading Places again.


----------



## jancpa (Feb 12, 2015)

Which week is that?


----------

